# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  !! New Version of the ScrollFrame for Your Strategy Games !!

## ThEiMp

Here is the new and improved version of the Frame ActiveX Control, that I have been able to write for the Forum Admin, Members and Guests, all alike...

----------


## jedifuk

where is the attachment ...bro

----------


## Nightwalker83

> where is the attachment ...bro


I think this is what you are looking for.

----------

